# Rocky Patel American Market Robusto Cigar Review - Very good mild cigar for a change of pace



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rocky Patel American Market Robusto Cigar Review - Very good mild cigar for a change of pace*

I smoke cigars that are rather full, so I was surprised that I liked this cigar so much. When purchasing a couple of boxes of RP Cuban Blend from ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel American Market Robusto Cigar Review - Very good mild cigar for a change of pace


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I am intrigued by this cigar as it seems to be Famous' answer to CI's Rocky Patel Connecticut. As one who enjoys milder smokes, I have enjoyed the RP Connecticut for a while and wonder how the American Market compares to it?


----------

